# great morning



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

slipped in tight to an area where several birds have been roosting. I could see several hens and 3 toms as the sky grew light, and they started gobbling. The 3 toms flew down and landed about 20 yds away, along with some hens. I could not get a shot on the biggest bird, but I did shot a 19 lb. tom with 9" beard and 7/8 spurs. Now to get my cousins boy out again so he can hopefully get his first turkey.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the bird !


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice job at least you can hit them i waited all season on my big bird and missed


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Now you got to get the little one a bird. Good luck with the rest of the seaon. This weeks weather does not look good. But you can't kill em on the couch. I have good feeling the second half of the season is going to get real good!!!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats on the bird. Went out this morn and could'nt get anything goin. Maybe next weekend,


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have missed more than ONCE FF.I scored this am pics and details ltr.


----------

